# chargeur branché en permanence



## tetedepoireau (10 Janvier 2008)

Chers amis, 
Est il vrai que laisser son chargeur branché en permanence endommage ce dernier? 
J'ai cherché réponse à droite à gauche mais en vain... 

Merci de vos lumières.

Nicolas


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Janvier 2008)

Nan&#8230;  Pas plus qu'autre chose...   Légendes !!!!


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (10 Janvier 2008)

tetedepoireau a dit:


> Chers amis,
> Est il vrai que laisser son chargeur branché en permanence endommage ce dernier?
> J'ai cherché réponse à droite à gauche mais en vain...



... Le chargeur de mon vieil iBook palourde est branché depuis 9 ans en permanence, sans problème. Petit détail néanmoins, il est branché sur onduleur ... !!!

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## Alycastre (10 Janvier 2008)

tetedepoireau a dit:


> Est il vrai que laisser son chargeur branché en permanence endommage ce dernier?



Cela n'endommage..... que la planète !  :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2008)

opur du vieux matériel sans doute, mais il me semblait, comme cela se fait sur les téléphones cellulaires de dernière génération, que dorénavant si le secteur reste branché et que la charge est faite, poufpoufpouf, il arrête de pomper du jus...

enfin, bon... c est ce que l'on m'a laissé entendre (je sais, on est un c.on )


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> opur du vieux matériel sans doute, mais il me semblait, comme cela se fait sur les téléphones cellulaires de dernière génération, *que dorénavant si le secteur reste branché et que la charge est faite, poufpoufpouf, il arrête de pomper du jus...*)



Exactement&#8230;



Alycastre a dit:


> Cela n'endommage..... que la planète !  :rateau:



Mouais&#8230; :mouais:  Qu'on ne vienne pas parler d'économie d'énergie ou de défenseur de la planète,  Parce que c'est pas avec les chargeurs branchés, la lumière qu'est restée allumée aux chiottes, ou tout éteindre 5 minutes par an,  que ca va changer quelquechose&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2008)

Un chargeur de quoi ?

S'il charge des batteries au lithium, oui, il se coupe automatiquement, histoire, entre autre, d'éviter que la batterie qu'il charge ne lui explose au nez. S'il charge des batteries au nickel, là, c'est une autre histoire, certains peuvent avoir une régulation, mais les chargeurs basiques, eux chargent, batterie pleine ou non.

Un exemple : mon chargeur de téléphone portable Nokia : lui n'a aucune régulation. sur mon ancien "3310", il chargeait tant qu'il était branché, mais mon 6230, actuel, lui, comporte un circuit qui détecte quand la batterie est chargée, et interromp alors la charge. Là, donc, ça n'est pas le chargeur, mais le téléphone qui régule.

A noter toutefois : du point de vue "planète", un chargeur branché en permanence n'est jamais en "consommation zéro", la circulation du courant dans le primaire du transformateur (qui, comme tout transfo, n'est pas parfait et a des "fuites") engendre une petite conso, même lorsque rien n'est branché à l'autre bout !


----------

